

Gossipedia - billswift
http://www.johnderbyshire.com/Opinions/Culture/gossipedia.html

======
billswift
The comments here
[http://secularright.org/wordpress/?p=2373&cpage=1#commen...](http://secularright.org/wordpress/?p=2373&cpage=1#comment-10068)
are even better than the essay (and it has the whole essay too). I liked the
first commenter's "Crappipedia" and especially the third commenter's take on
anonymous writing (which is why I started commenting everywhere with an
accurate nickname, and have generally transitioned to using my full name).

------
anigbrowl
As it turns out, I'm familiar with this page - i don't edit it, but took an
interest in the guy for unrelated reasons earlier this year.

Although the page underwent minor vandalism which has since been reverted, has
anyone looked at his autobiographical alternative? Hardly an improvement from
any objective standpoint.

